

IsNSFW.com - The Safe For Work way to share Not Safe For Work links - grexican
http://isnsfw.com
I launched a new service yesterday and I'd like to get some feedback on it.<p>It's a URL shortener that allows you to safely share NSFW content with people.  You create a URL, give it a rating, and the user has the option to follow.<p>Thoughts? Ideas? Rants and Raves?<p>Cheers
 -eli
======
mkyc
Usability: Make the URL textbox bigger and autofocus it on load. Give the OGNX
labels a bit of rounding to make them look like buttons. Give them some
highlighting when selected. This will keep people who don't know better from
getting annoyed with those little circle toggles. Submit goes on the bottom-
right. s/custom alias/alias, add a hover or question mark to it that explains
what it's for. Add some overlay js/ajax to give me the new link without having
to go to a new page.

Design: Align your header's (logo, speech bubble) width with the google-
advertisement-banner-footer width to make the middle stand out. What's up with
affiliates? Put that junk into the box right under the banner. Your
copy/link/share link colors are ugly. 2 lines of text max in your description.

Copy: Comma or exclamation after 'Congratulations', period after 'others'.
Some of your wording is unprofessional. Don't try to be funny. Some bosses
won't look kindly on a site like this just because of your language. For
example, your <http://isnsfw.com/44dfs6> 'porn star' might get hit by
someone's work filters and get your site blacklisted.

Good plan. Go find some decent sfw url shortener sites, see if you can set up
mutual linking with them ("Have something sfw to share? Try [random friend]").
And do you realize that your source of revenue is under the fold on 900px
height netbook screens? Many college students use those.

(When submitting, put your comments into the the actual post, not into a
comment. Title should also be 'ask hn, feedback on nsfw-friendly link
shortener isnsfw.com')

------
grexican
Looking for thoughts, feedback, rants, raves. The site is essentially a safe
way to share not safe content. With URL shorteners becoming popular it's hard
to know if what you're clicking on is safe to visit (especially at work).

isNSFW.com aims to fix that.

Cheers -eli

~~~
cedsav
err.. the "I'm at work" button should not redirect you to Disney.com. try
Google instead. Otherwise, great idea.

[added link: <http://isnsfw.com/yLyQTM>]

~~~
grexican
really? people seemed to LOVE the disney.com redirect. They found it quite
amusing :) It originally went to google though, like you suggested. We'll see
how things test out and it might very well make it back to google.

Thanks for the feedback -eli

~~~
mattmaroon
You should redirect them to amazon using your affiliate link and hope.

------
tsally
Oh wow, a URL shortener with a clear purpose and benefit. Nice work. :)

~~~
antileet
Actually, I'd written a simple service for the same purpose two years ago, I
think some people use it right now:

<http://nsfw.in>

But this new service seems to have more features, good for them :)

------
KWD
Though not a particular fan of URL shortening services, I do have to say I
like that you have put an original and useful spin on the concept.

------
jdbeast00
is it just me or is the 'i'm at work' functionality redundant? if you didn't
wan't to see NSFW content, you woudln't have clicked on the 'isnsfw' link.
What if you built in the category into the link, like
<http://isnsfw/xxx/KJ89F>

------
tracy
"Offensive Material: Link may contian offensive content such as references to
religion, abortion, 9-11, or the devil."

First of all, there is a spelling mistake. Secondly, how is religion, 9-11 or
the devil offensive? You may think it's an ironic joke, but most people won't
get the joke, and frankly, it's not that funny. So if I were you, I'd not try
to joke on that page, but give examples that genuinely describe what could be
offensive.

All the same, it's a really great service, and I think it will be big.

~~~
gaius
Maybe _controversial_ instead of _offensive_.

------
quizbiz
How are link shorteners monetized? I'm just curious because it seems everyone
wants to start a niche URL shortener.

~~~
jmtulloss
I think they're just cheap enough to run that niche shorteners can easily be
done without a monetization strategy.

------
jimfl
I used to just replace the protocol with nsfw:// so that clicking the link
would go nowhere, and that recipients would have to replace nsfw:// with
<http://>. I was thanked on many occasions for this convention.

This is a nice automated rendition of that.

------
mrbuwch
This is solving the wrong problem. What I really want is a service that tells
me if a particular link is NSFW. How about a Firefox plugin which links back
to a database of NSFW links on a server somewhere. Then, whenever I click on a
NSFW link on Reddit, a little box can pop up saying "warning, don't view this
at work" and I have the choice to wait till I go home to visit it.

Seriously, it's a great idea and I would totally implement it if I had the
time/motivation.

------
seregine
So...can I browse links that others submit? By category?

~~~
grexican
No... we're debating this feature at this point. It's NSFW material, so should
we be listing all the NSFW content out there or should it be more private for
you to share your NSFW content?

I'm torn on this one, what do you guys think.

~~~
paulbaumgart
You could make it an option to set a link as 'private' so it doesn't enter the
global listing.

------
PStamatiou
Any possible way to provide a description of the link as well, automatically?
Perhaps display the page's meta name/desc and page title?

------
iroach
Is this a proper use? <http://isnsfw.com/liars>

~~~
grexican
While it's proper use, if you read our ToS things as outrageous as foxnews are
not allowed to be promoted with isnsfw... sorry. ;)

------
rms
Are you going to submit yourself to the adult filters to be blocked? Seems
like it is standard to do that and then mention that at the bottom of the page

------
andr
How about adding the rating to the link? <http://g.isnsfw.com/blah>. Then you
won't need a preview.

------
vaksel
I think Nudity and XXX should be the same button. You can use that space, to
add another button for stuff like Youtube and flash game sites.

------
yters
Cuz what we all need is another way to waste companies' time and resources by
browsing porn. It's our right after all, and how dare those prudes frown on
our proud and righteous lifestyle. No one's getting hurt are they? After all,
beautiful people need some way to make money too, am I right or am I right?

------
davida
simplicity is nice. I look forward to the 'aggregation' of the links shared.
Top 10 "O" ratings..will be cool.

------
Moo-Juice
Great stuff, good idea.

------
annoyed
wish i woulda thought of that

------
ajkirwin
Hi Eli, suggestion for the "I'm at work" button. Make it redirect to something
fun and informative. Like say, a random twitter trend or somesuch!

